
A quick way to browse GitHub issues and pull requests - meakaakka
https://git-issues.now.sh/
======
meakaakka
It's hard being a maintainer/active contributor of an open source project .
You have to keep an eye on all the bug reports and pull requests and provide
your review on the same. I have realized that I have been wasting so much of
my time browsing all the issues/PRs lately. The current flow involves going on
an issue page and open all the issues in a new tab in order to see the issue
details etc. To make this process a little bit easier, I have built this small
tool. Here you don't need to open the issues in a new tab. In a single page,
you can browse all the issues/PRs and comment on the same. This saves a lot of
time + RAM also.

------
Rauchg
Very cool!

~~~
meakaakka
Thanks :)

